# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  Cabela's Announces Acquisition of New Millennium

## NewsFetcher

The Mandolin Cafe has posted news:
Cabela's Announces Acquisition of New Millennium
http://www.mandolincafe.com/news/publish/mandolins_001191.shtml

Thomas L. "Tommy" Millner, Chief Executive Officer of Cabela's, the World's Foremost Outfitter of hunting, fishing and outdoor gear has announced the acquisition of New Millennium Acoustic Design Carbon Fiber Mandolins of Waterville, Vermont. 

NOTE: You may use your board membership to comment on news articles published by the Mandolin Cafe. Your comments will appear here and also will be appended to the end of the news article for public viewing. Standard board membership posting guidelines apply. NOTE: the addition of images, videos, links and other coding is turned OFF for this area so as not to compete with or interfere with the news item.

----------


## Bigtuna

Sorry, I feel that it kinda cheapens a really cool mandolin, I don't think I'll will rush to get one with Cabela's on the headstock.

----------


## mculliton123

Yeah!! ya gotta love a mandolin in full Camo. just the thing to be playing wilst you wait for that big buck!
Oh! is it April 1st already????? ya almost got me

mc

----------


## Dave O

April Fools!!

----------


## recon

Cabela's already sells a mandolin made of composite material and this one is dishwasher safe

----------


## John Hill

Bwahahaha...nice try.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

So this is it for this special today. Nice story!

As an hindsight, power to people like Peter Mix, Pete Langdell, Will Kimble etc. 

I still dream about the Monroe movie. I would love to see Danny DeVito as Chubby Wise.

----------


## hank

I did a TOPEKA search and this is the real deal! Not!

----------


## Con Dowd

Very pleased with this development. There is a Cabelas just over the river from my home in CT. I can paddle my carbon fiber kayak to purchase my carbon fiber mandolin. Or maybe I'll just put strings on my kayak and call it a mandocello. Yeah that's what I''ll do. Thanks for the idea. Corny

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I knew they could be used to paddle a canoe!

----------


## John Mortensen

You had me.  Beautifully-written corporate-talk.  Nicely done.

----------


## Steve Farling

Got me again!!!
Asleep at the wheel as usual on the 1st.
Another great story!

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Got me too. The Sarah Palin 8x10 was a nice touch. Hilarious.

----------


## Bigtuna

Man, I was the first one to get gotten! I didn't even think what day it was.

----------


## Amandalyn

My husband will love this- anything camo!, but jeesh  I couldn't find it in their catalog I just got from them..... :Smile:

----------


## Patrick Market

Funny stuff...  Like the camo back.  Can anyone Photoshop me a groundhog with a mandolin for next February 2?     ;^>

----------


## JEStanek

I'm looking forward to the Blaze Orange "Pumpkin Top" model due this fall with a deer antler nut and bridge saddle.

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

Nice one.

If this were true, who would buy a camo mandolin?  If you take it camping and set it down, it'd take you forever to find it!

----------


## Keith Erickson

Almost got me hook, line & sinker!!!!   I have to admit it was good.

Happy April Fools Day!!!

----------


## luckylarue

Wow - I hadn't finished my first cup of coffee...so you had me for a second!  Good one!
I love it - an autographed picture of Sarah Palin in every case.  Yeah!

----------


## goose 2

hook, line and sinker.  I took it.  I usually don't though.  Musta stayed up too late last night playing mandolin.

----------


## Tracey

Full camo and logo inlaid with select Alaskan gold dust.  I gotta get me one of these..

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

The dig at Sarah Palin was unnecessary and not in keeping with the Cafe's "no politics" policy.  I was shut down once for mentioning Mitt Romney in a non-political context....just for typing his name in a forum post.

----------


## hank

"Plus, it looks great next to a plate of fried trout."

----------


## Christopher Standridge

I didn't quite see a "dig" at Sarah.  It was the one thing that tipped me off to the ruse.  That and the Alaskan Select Gold Dust inlay.

----------


## scoutwhite

Nice! I ordered one with the body heat infra-red tuner.... works well in low light and at altitude...

----------


## fatt-dad

Perfect!

----------


## Dave Ashby

I wouldn't mind the camo mando but you can keep the Sarah Palin pic. Inhale deeply -  does this whole posting reek of APRIL FOOLS!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ravenwood

My wife and I were just talking about a camping trip last night, and about whether I should take a mando or not.

I sent a link to her email at work.

The response ten minutes later ... "I suppose you want one." (Impatient tone of voice implied).

----------


## Denny Gies

I have one on order that has a collapsable fishing rod in it.  The tuners convert to a reel and it is strung with one continuous string that can be removed and used for the line.  I guess I'll have to buy my own hooks.

----------


## mculliton123

Yes, if you remove the truss rod cover and extended an 8' section of bamboo ya could do some serious fly-casting with an A model w/o missing a note.

mc

----------


## Mike Bullard

This makes for good Facebook fodder. April 1st is one of my favorite holidays...lol

----------


## CES

I was suspicious with the Alaskan gold dust, the Palin photo package, and Peter's appointment to Cabela's staff, but, damn, I wanted the camo mando!!!

----------


## JimRichter

Brilliant Scott

----------


## Tom C

> The dig at Sarah Palin was unnecessary and not in keeping with the Cafe's "no politics" policy.  I was shut down once for mentioning Mitt Romney in a non-political context....just for typing his name in a forum post.


It's good to be the king.

----------


## mrbook

I'm a big fan of Cabela's, and got pretty excited - until I remembered today is more than my son-in-law's birthday. Thought I could get a camo mandolin to go along with a camo guitar from Martin.

----------


## Geiss

Being a part time resident of the Northeast Kingdom of VT, and having had the pleasure of speaking with Peter, I did not see him aligning whatsoever with this huge hunting and outdoors company but you had me going ......the Sarah Palin touch got me scratching my head a bit but still fell for this until I read the comments......I must be dense today........time to get off this laptop and back on the mandolin/David

----------


## mculliton123

Vermont Fall Foliage?? that ain't no part of nothin'  it's gotta be Mossy Oak !!! or is that only on the F models?

----------


## GRW3

April Fools... Oh! Geez... I found myself wondering it Bass Pro Shops would be picking up the Composite Acoustics line of Carbon Fiber guitars.

----------


## Lefty Luthier

I own a company that builds CF kayaks and canoes so am very familiar with the material and processes. I can't imagine why anyone would buy a CF mandolin. It would sound like #### and probably have terrible balance. With junk like this being peddled, I feel confident that my custom built mandolins will be even more appreciated by those who love to play and appreciate the beauty of the instruments.

----------


## rico mando

ITs a joke gee i was going to pay with my Amero dollars

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Lefty Luthier wrote: "I own a company that builds CF kayaks and canoes so am very familiar with the material and processes. I can't imagine why anyone would buy a CF mandolin. It would sound like #### and probably have terrible balance. With junk like this being peddled, I feel confident that my custom built mandolins will be even more appreciated by those who love to play and appreciate the beauty of the instruments."

You need to get out more Lefty, truthfully the Peter Mix mandolins sound damn good. You'll have to paste this link in your browser as BB code doesn't work in this section.

http://new-mad.com/

There are sound clips on the site. They're excellent high end instruments.

----------


## JEStanek

Any of you die hard hunters who really want a mossy oak or camo Mix could likely get it.  Peter made one with cool red maple leaves that, if I'm not mistaken, Eddie Sheehy has or had.  No need for autographed posters or gold dust inlay.  I would be happy to own the Kimble Mix collaboration.

Jamie

----------


## rgray

I watched an episode of American Chopper that showed camo patterns being applied to bike parts via a liquid bath and was amazed.  I would love to have a mando in Mossy Oak.  When I come in from the woods during hunting season, I can grab my mando and just let it disappear in my lap while picking out a few tunes.  But seriously, a mando in Army ACU or Air Force ABU camo would be an awesome tribute to our servicemembers.

----------


## Gerard Dick

I want one.  I knew it was a hoax right off in fact I came looking for this year's A/F joke.  I still want one.

----------


## lmartnla

I had just finished telling my wife that no one had April fooled me today, when I read this line.  I had forwarded that 'news' item to my friends of all persuasions.  The package was so appealing, with the Turkey jacket, Palin autograph, and camo F-mandolin.  I was bemused that an A model was pictured in conflict with the text.  It's too bad we can't get the CD of fishing music even with $5,000.---Lou

----------


## bones12

It is no joke. I have used my F4 Mad for a grill on back country trips. You need to place a sterno can in the oval hole and use the strings for the grill. Large fish are a problem but the small brookies are oh so right. This may be the intent of Cabela's recent prurchase.  Doug Campbell in Vermont

----------


## Justin Burrows

Is that woven fabric on the the "carbon fiber" background on the "cabelas" headstock?  Doesn't look like carbon to me, more like a picture of a shirt or something.

----------


## JEStanek

Yes the carbon fiber is actually a "cloth" and epoxy mix.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_fiber

Jamie

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Oh....hahahaha!  April Fools!!!  I was like WHAT? at first and then I thought, well maybe, then I said, nahhh!  Good one!

----------


## Nelson Peddycoart

I have been interested in them since I heard my first and only one.  Perry (McMule - can't remember his last name) play one at the Monroe style camp two years ago.

I am thinking my next mandolin will probably be one of those or a Kimble.

----------


## evanreilly

Yeah...
I'm still waiting for the Bill Monroe movie to come out......

----------


## Bill Snyder

> Funny stuff...  Like the camo back.  Can anyone Photoshop me a groundhog with a mandolin for next February 2?     ;^>


Here is a quick job.

----------


## swampstomper

I knew it was A/F  but the idea is really good... the Cabellas catalog has huge distribution and Cabellas customers are well willing to splash out for high-quality gear (whether their outdoors skills can justify it or not), so I would think that New-MAD would reach a huge new customer base. Mix would have extra capital to ramp up production and try new ideas. As for the camo, I find the Martin guitars with camo or Felix the cat etc. not my style but they must be selling or else Martin won't make them. Although I knew it was A/F and the piece was made up, it reads completely straight until we get to the Alaska gold dust and ex-Gov. Palin... that was fun reading and a good give-away it's a joke.  Cabellas, if you read this, think about that acquisition!

----------

